# thought I would share



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

I am so happy about this I figured I would share it. I ordered my boy a custom made head halter, its comparable to a halti (which is what I had before this) but its so much stronger! Its made out of paracord, I got it from New Leash on Life - Paracord Collars, Leashes & More on Facebook. Anyhow I only got 2 photos because I am still pretty sick and am not able to go outside to get good photos.

now my boy is allergic to nylon but since he has been on raw the reactions seem to have disapeared and he has never reacted to paracord but this is his 1st actual collar for him (I had one before but when I sent the dog to his new home the collar went with it)

and sorry these are really bad photos, like I said I am sick and can't go outside for proper photos

the collar part farther up on his neck is a matching martingale







[/url] smaller 8363 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] smaller 8354 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

That is really cool!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Very pretty colors.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I agree, it is really nice. And, those photo's are lovely, if you don't think they are, then I'd love to see one of your 'good' photo's!


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

thank you, I feel better today (my fever broke haha) so I went outside (IT WAS WONDERFUL OUT!) and got some better photos and since you asked what good photos are in my opinion, here ya go, just a few from the session  (oh and I do not edit 99.99% of my photos, just shrink them down, these are just shrunk, the 1st one is in full shade and not my favorite of the day, the last one was my favorite)








[/url] smaller 8407 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] smaller 8400 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] smaller 8378 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] smaller 8500 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------

